# Sticky  *OFFICIAL* 2020 ATA Coverage *VIDEOS*



## Lucas Cooney

I am at 2020 ATA Show and will be putting together as many videos as possible.

Unfortunately, I am not allowed to shoot any videos from the show floor on Day 1 (January 9), so coverage will be limited until Day 2.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here's a quick look at the B3 Archery eXact Hunter fixed pin sight. This weighs only four ounces and feels like nothing in my hand.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JrdC0MTa1I


----------



## Lucas Cooney

And here is B3's Destrukt fixed blade broadhead. The three blades on this head are curved and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't interested in seeing what these can do.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMAMLVboQ7Q


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Take a look at the new Ghost hinge release from B3 Archery






Direct link to video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GBMiiM8ilw


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The new PXL Hunter Peep System from Specialty Archery offers all the features of the Podium peep in a larger size for hunters. It is available in three different aperture sizes and accepts verifiers and clarifiers.






Direct video link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S6zilL25Rg


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Take a look some new products from Scent Crusher - the Covert Closet and the Rapid Mobile Shower.






Direct video link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2QOPpOqiHw


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here is the new Tru Ball Execution release aid.






Direct video link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRID_hvLTk


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Tru Ball GO2 can be set up to fire via your index finger or your pinky finger. Very cool.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

We finally got to see the new Axcel Carboflax stabilizers.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Black Gold Mountain Lite is essentially the Whitetail with third axis adjustability.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Bee Stinger Black Label arrows


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Bee Stinger stabilizers with Countervail


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Easton is offering a new indoor arrow for recurve archers and a new SuperDrive 19 for 3D archers.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Steve Anderson shows off the new Easton 6.5 series of hunting arrows.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

If you've ever wondered what Ethics Archery has to offer, this video should answer some questions.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here's what's new from Swhacker Broadheads.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Apex Gear has a new sight, arrow rest, and stabilization that attaches to your string stop.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

I love the looks of the Annihilator broadheads.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

APA Archery shows us its new Black Mamba 35 with unique cam-timing technology.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Veteran Innovation Products has a new four-blade broadhead.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

DirtNap Gear shows us its new single bevel HD broadhead.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

G5 Outdoors has three new broadheads at the ATA Show, including a new Montec, four-blade Striker X, and the Mega Meat.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Elite Ember is a versatile bow designed to fit archers of all sizes.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The new Martin ADX hunting bows are all a half-pound lighter than their predecessors.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Martin Axon NXT target bow now offers the choice of cable stops or a single limb stop.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

SWAT Broadheads has a host of new and updated heads on display at the ATA Show.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Scentlock NFUSE Ozone Sprayer lets you turn ordinary tap water into an odor eliminator.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

I had a chance to shoot the newly updated Athens Summit 6, which has a very smart bit of tech on the top cam that will save a lot of people a lot of problems.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here is the latest from UltraView Archery


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Rage now offers the NC (no collar) on way more broadhead models.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

PSE gives is our first look at the John Dudley/Nock On Bow Series


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Athens Archery owner Jim Klossner tells us about the 2020 bow lineup.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

If you were hoping to find a closed jaw release modeled after the Spot-Hogg Wise Guy, then you are in luck.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Rinehart shows us five new additions to its Competition Series of 3D targets.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The new Victory VAP SS looks very interesting.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

We had a chance to learn about a new piece of archery tech called the BOWdometer.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Muzzy has a new affordable expandable called the Shank and two new One fixed blade sizes.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Check out the new target sizes of the Trophy Ridge Hitman stabilizers.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

I am loving the look of the new Muzzy Bowfishing set up, which was done in partnership with Oneida.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Whisker Biscuit might be the most well known archery accessory ever. It gets a new design for 2020 called the Whisker Biscuit V-Series.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Devin from Hamskea Archery Solutions shows us how to adjust the spring tension and launcher arm travel in the Trinity arrow rest.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here are my five favorite new broadheads from the ATA Show.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here are my favorite new products from the 2020 ATA Show.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

And here's the video that will make many YouTube and Facebook commenters very angry - my favorite new bows at the 2020 ATA Show.


----------

